# AB-Basics: Die Haarmontage



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2018)

Mir fehlt da ein IMO wichtiger Aspekt bzgl. der No-Knot-Wicklung (egal ob bei Karpfen-, Waller- oder Sonstwashaken):

1. Feststellen, ob der Haken ein vollständig geschlossenes/zugeschweißtes Öhr hat oder nicht
2. Falls konventionelles Öhr mit Spalt: Gegenüber von letzterem die erste NK-Wickung legen bzw. beginnen, um Schäden unter Last zu vermeiden


--> Nur so ist Maximal-Tragkrafterhalt durch NK-Wicklung gewährleistet. Der (scharfe) Schlitz ist das Problem.

Bei komplett zugeschweißten Haken isses daher bzw. jedoch wurst.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. November 2018)

Ja, das ist ein guter Tipp und nicht ganz unwichtig! Danke. Da darf man ruhig drauf achten, ist es doch einfach umzusetzen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2018)

Genau. Einfach gucken, auf welcher Seite der Öhr-Spalt (falls vorhanden) sitzt - und dann auf der gegenüberliegenden, nicht geschlitzten Seite die erste NK-Wicklung ansetzen.

Gilt wie gesagt für alle NK-Wicklungen mit allen (Einzel-)Haken und Vorfach-Materialien (Geflecht, Mono, Kevlar, Stahl) unabhängig von Angelart und Zielfisch.

Gibt ja mittlerweile immer mehr komplett zugeschweißte Haken (z. B. auch im Waller-Bereich) - ist aber halt nicht bei allen Modellen der Fall.

Drum besser vorher mal genau hingucken und ggf. entsprechend wickeln.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. November 2018)

Alingerrig, eine verbesserte Version des No Knot Rig.
Das gebogene Stück Schlauch, hier ein fertig Teil,das auf dem Hakenör sitzt, sorgt dafür das sich der Haken sich besser dreht wenn der Köder im Maul ist .
Lässt sich schön sehen wenn man den Haken auf den Handrücken legt und am Vorfach zieht .
Der Haken dreht sich und fasst besser.
Mit dem kleinen stückchen Schrumpfschlauch im Hakenbogen kann ich die Haarlänge etwas korrigieren, falls erforderlich und fixiere den Köder noch etwas, damit er nicht zuviel Spiel bekommt.
Etwas zur Haarlänge:
Abstand von Köder zum Hakenbogen etwa 10 - 12 mm.
Dieses Rig hat sich nach viel experimentieren und ausprobieren als das Rig mit der niedrigsten Fehlerquote heraus kristallisiert .


----------



## Inni (30. November 2018)

Wann nehmt ihr geflochtene und wann Fluoro als Vorfachmaterial?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Wann nehmt ihr geflochtene und wann Fluoro als Vorfachmaterial?


Fluo oder steifes Vorfachmaterial nehme ich oft, wenn ich werfen muss oder viele Weißfische am Köder zerren. Durch's steife Material verhindere ich ein Verheddern der Montage beim Wurf oder durch Weißfische!
Wenn keine Gefahr durch Verheddern beim Werfen besteht, z.b. wenn ich meine Rigs in PVA-Säcke verpacke, die Montage vom Boot ablege oder kleine Sticks auf Vorfach ziehe, verwende ich weiches Vorfachmaterial!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2018)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Alingerrig, eine verbesserte Version des No Knot Rig.



Super! Welchen Haken fischst Du damit?


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Christian,
bei den Haken bevorzuge ich Modelle wie den Ashima Goliath.
Es gibt es ähnliche Modelle von Drennan,PB, Fox, Korda.
Dieser Hakenform bleib ich treu, die Fische werden zuverlässig gehakt,egal ob ich ein oder zwei Sinker, Snowman etc. fische.

Never change a runing System ￼


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt! Was funktioniert, braucht keine Verbesserung...


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Dezember 2018)

Bis es soweit ist vergeht viiieeeeel Zeit am Wasser, ausprobieren,kleine veränderungen vornehmen und Lehrgeld bezahlen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Stimmt! Was funktioniert, braucht keine Verbesserung...



Mit der Einstellung würde ich aber wahrscheinlich immer noch mit weichgekochten Kartoffeln an freier Leine fischen. 

Fortschritt gibt es nur, wenn manche Menschen daran glauben, dass die Steigerung von "gut" eben "besser" ist.

Funktioniert eben nicht jedes Rig in jeder Situation bei jedem Angler gleich gut.

Wobei es bei meiner Angelei nicht um Perfektion, sondern um Zufriedenheit und Vertrauen geht.

Dieses Jahr bin ich z.B. mit dem KD-Rig sehr zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Dezember 2018)

Die absolut perfekte Montage mit 0% Fehlbissen und Aussteigern, gibt es sowas?
Die "Rigologie" geht mir mittlerweile etwas übers Ziel hinaus.
Das heißt nicht, dass man sich gar keine Gedanken machen sollte, aber andere Faktoren sind in der Regel weit wichtiger.
Eine einfache Haarmontage für Einsteiger:
Zwei Dinge braucht man: Ein Stück geflochtenes Material, zur Not geht auch Zwirn (sogar biologisch abbaubar) oder auch dünneres Mono und ein Stück Schlauch, mittlerweile gibt es schon fertige Line alligner:
1. Kleine Schlaufe an das Ende binden.
2. Stück abschneiden ca. 10-15 cm.
3. Mit dem freien Ende einen Grinner = Uni = Universalknoten auf ein fertiges Vorfach binden. So fest, daß es hält, aber noch verschiebbar ist.
4. Schlauchstück über die Vorfachschlaufe ziehen, damit das Haar fixieren.
Vorteil: Man kann das Haar durch Verschieben des Knotens auf dem Vorfach verlängern bzw. verkürzen, je nach Ködergröße ist man da flexibel.
Und ich weiß, jetzt kommen gleich die Montagenfetischisten und zerreißen die Montage in der Luft ;-).


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Dezember 2018)

@Allround-Angler 
Danke für die Anleitung!
Auf unterschieldiche Ködergrößen reagiere ich mit den Boiliestoppern:





Die langen Stopper ziehen das Haar weiter in den Boilie und verlängern es so. Die kurzen stoppen es eben direkt an der Oberfläche und verkürzen es. So kann man seine Haarlänge über die Stopper anpassen. Funktioniert prima. Und wenn das nicht reicht, kommt eben noch ein kleines Stück Schlauch auf den Hakenschenkel, so wie es @feederbrassen beschreibt...


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2018)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Und ich weiß, jetzt kommen gleich die Montagenfetischisten und zerreißen die Montage in der Luft ;-).



Nöö. Mir gefällt's.
Manchmal ist es so einfach.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Die langen Stopper ziehen das Haar *weiter *in den Boilie und verlängern es so.



Hmmmm, wohl eher "weniger weit" = bei langem Stopper mehr Plastik im Boilie = mehr freiliegendes Haar außerhalb des Boilies = vglw. längeres Haar?

Der kürzere Stopper zieht dann wiederum mehr Haar in den Boilie rein, da er selbst kürzer ist = vglw. weniger Plastik im Boilie = kürzeres freiliegendes Haar, da mehr davon im Boilie (und vglw. weniger Stopper).


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man den Stopper als Bestandteil des Haares ansieht, stimmt die Betrachtungsweise wieder.
Haargesamtlänge = Länge der Schnur vom Haken bis zum Stopper + Länge des Stoppers
Mensch, ist das wieder eine Gehirnakrobatik am 1. Advent


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Dezember 2018)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wohl eher "weniger weit"


Kommt drauf an, vonn welcher Seite du ausgehst...
Von der Seite, auf der der Stopper sitzt, wird es weiter rein gezogen.
Auf der Seite, auf der das Haar austritt, kommt es weiter raus... 
Zusammenfassend: 
Langer Stopper = langes Haar
Kurzer Stopper = kurzes Haar
Gar kein Stopper = blöd!


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2018)

> Die absolut perfekte Montage mit 0% Fehlbissen und Aussteigern, gibt es sowas?



Natürlich gibt es die.

Bei mir allerdings immer für ne begrenzte Zeit oder Anzahl von Bissen.    

Es gab bei mir  immer wieder mal Phasen, wo bewährte Sachen ne gewisse Zeit lang nicht mehr so richtig funktioniert haben. Dann hab ich meist mit einer Rute etwas anderes probiert. Manchmal mit Erfolg, manchmal haben sich Probleme aber so plötzlich wie sie gekommen sind auch wieder erledigt. 

Ein guter Angler hätte wahrscheinlich immer gewußt woran das lag. 

Mit dem verschiebbaren Haar hab ich früher auch experimentiert. Anfangs hat sich das bein nem kräftigen Wurf öfter mal ungewollt verlängert.

Dann habe ich das Haar ein paarmal um den Hakenschenkel gewickelt, bevor ich den Schlauch drüber geschoben habe. Das hat dann gehalten.


----------

